# Stone Stand



## EricEricEric (Dec 6, 2021)

This is a commissioned piece that was made so that I could show off my stones and enjoy them all day every day


----------



## Dhoff (Dec 6, 2021)

Looks beautiful.

Im really nervous they will fall


----------



## Chopper88 (Dec 6, 2021)

Dhoff said:


> Looks beautiful.
> 
> Im really nervous they will fall



I thought the same at first, but the first picture is taken from above, not from the front.


----------



## Dhoff (Dec 6, 2021)

Chopper88 said:


> I thought the same at first, but the first picture is taken from above, not from the front.



Totally missed that 

my nerves are calmed and i can enjoy the view


----------



## EricEricEric (Dec 6, 2021)

I drew this out for him and then he constructed it

So far it seems really stable I’ll keep you updated

Walnut


----------

